# Sregolate tardone...



## Tr@deUp (25 Maggio 2007)

Ci sono donne che non si regolano. 

Si vestono come ragazzine ed hanno superato da un pezzo la solidità fisica che consentirebbe loro di indossare magliette che lasciano scoperti vita e stomaci giù fin quasi al pube, ostentando così dei pitoni di ciccia indossati come cinte. 

Ostentano gambe massacrate da decenni di cerette a caldo in minigonne a giro passera o peggio ancora con la bella stagione trasparentissimi pantaloni di lino impalpabile, quasi un tulle, a mostrare improbabili perizoma o tanga o brasiliane che purtroppo annegano nelle pieghe di culi sfatti. 

Si truccano in maniera impossibile cercando di esaltare a pennellate di rossetto, highliner e mascara quanto non han potuto gonfiare a botte di bisturi ed assegni a 3 zeri.

E come ciò non bastasse le vedi _in caccia. _Ma non di timidi e brizzolati, magari un po' stempiati, _ragionieri _paffutelli e panciuti o magari magrissimi come grissini che farebbero carte false pur di trombarsi _la carampana _di turno mascherata da gran gnocca di corte.
E no! Vanno in caccia di aitanti giovanotti, magari loro colleghi d'ufficio, sbrodolando loro dietro od ammiccando furtive alla patta rigonfia d'ormoni quasi volessero materializzare l'immagine che esse credono essi abbiano di loro: inginocchiate a succhiar cazzi.

E col caldo la cosa si complica. L'ostentazione di nudità arriva a rendersi evidente persino in nauseanti ultra cinquantenni se non anche sessantenni che scoprono nefaste scollature su pelli maculate come pellicce di ghepardo dai segni del tempo.

E come se non bastasse il sottoscritto, affascinante e maturo maschio latino, già impegnato ad arginare le _promesse di notti memorabili_ da parte di giovani e giovanissime colleghe in cerca della perduta _figura paterna_ (a cui non sia mai dovessi rispondere con una..._magra figura_) deve pure beccarsi le avances di questa manica di carampane che sarebbero disposte a succhiarmi l'uccello sedute sulla tazza del cesso del corridoio dell'ultimo piano dopo le 17, notoriamente deserto a quell'ora.

Proprio non si regolano.


----------



## Old fun (25 Maggio 2007)

*e beh*



Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che non si regolano.
> 
> Si vestono come ragazzine ed hanno superato da un pezzo la solidità fisica che consentirebbe loro di indossare magliette che lasciano scoperti vita e stomaci giù fin quasi al pube, ostentando così dei pitoni di ciccia indossati come cinte.
> 
> ...


e non sei contento???


----------



## Tr@deUp (25 Maggio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> e non sei contento???


In tal caso mi accingerei a pensare la stessa cosa che pensa un funambolo sospeso su una fune a 20 metri dal suolo...

Sai cosa pensa? *"Non devo guardare giù, non devo guardare giù"  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old ester (25 Maggio 2007)

Mi trovi pienamente daccordo con te....

io da donna certe cose non le capisco....

Sul fatto di voler saltare addosso ai maschioni anche a a un eta avanzata,50 60, non lo trovo sbagliato...forse e il modo di porsi che e sbagliato....potrebbero essere molto piu affascinanti ste donne se mostrassero e valorizzassero la loro esperienza e fascino di donne mature e non la loro gioventu svanita....
mah


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che non si regolano.
> 
> Si vestono come ragazzine ed hanno superato da un pezzo la solidità fisica che consentirebbe loro di indossare magliette che lasciano scoperti vita e stomaci giù fin quasi al pube, ostentando così dei pitoni di ciccia indossati come cinte.
> 
> ...









in alcune cose  concordo con te, non hai torto.....anche se magari sei stato un pò troppo volgare per i miei gusti (e ti assicuro che non sono una che di parolacce non ne dice)

la cosa che mi lascia più perplessa, e di cui ti chiedo una delucidazione, è la frase che ho sottolineato in rosso..dai a quelle di circa la tua età delle tardone.....quando poi tu sei (senza offesa trade) un maturo _bavoso_ maschio latino che se non fosse insicuro bensì certo di non far figure magre, si scoperebbe una che può essere sua figlia??????


----------



## Tr@deUp (25 Maggio 2007)

ester ha detto:


> Mi trovi pienamente daccordo con te....
> 
> io da donna certe cose non le capisco....
> 
> ...


Ottima osservazione.
E soprattutto se indirizzassero le loro brame su bersagli molto più alla loro portata...sai com'è, persino la signorina Silvani restò stupefatta da Fantozzi ad un certo punto della saga! ;-)


----------



## Tr@deUp (25 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> in alcune cose concordo con te, non hai torto.....anche se magari sei stato un pò troppo volgare per i miei gusti (e ti assicuro che non sono una che di parolacce non ne dice)
> 
> la cosa che mi lascia più perplessa, e di cui ti chiedo una delucidazione, è la frase che ho sottolineato in rosso..dai a quelle di circa la tua età delle tardone.....quando poi tu sei (senza offesa trade) un maturo _bavoso_ maschio latino che se non fosse insicuro bensì certo di non far figure magre, si scoperebbe una che può essere sua figlia??????


Definisco _tardona_ la figura di donna che ho dipinto, indipendentemente dalla sua età che però purtroppo nella maggioranza dei casi è quella che si immagina.
Tardona potrebbe anche essere la ragazza grassottella, anzi direi cicciona, che si ostina ad indossare jeans a vita bassissima anziché ampi vestiti ma non perché debba nascondere la ciccia, piace anche a me spesso, ma semplicemente perché starebbe molto meglio!

Per quanto riguarda il tuo sottolineare non sono affatto bavoso e quella delle figure era una battuta, ritenendo comunque possibile possa accadere perché certo alla mia età non posso opporre quantità alla qualità, è ovvio e fisiologico.

Se mi scoperei una che potrebbe esser mia figlia? L'ho già fatto, e più d'una volta.
E se domani mia figlia volesse scopare con uno come me sarebbe una sua scelta, ingiudicabile.


----------



## Old ester (25 Maggio 2007)

Pero dobbiamo ammetterlo che gli uomini maturi  non si riducono come certe donne mature...l uomo si da un minimo di contegno....

Capisco che la donna matura che si sente in competizione (perche gli uomini le cercano) con le donne piu giovani e quindi credono che possono competere con le stesse armi...ma e qui che sbagliano...


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Definisco _tardona_ la figura di donna che ho dipinto, indipendentemente dalla sua età che però purtroppo nella maggioranza dei casi è quella che si immagina.
> Tardona potrebbe anche essere la ragazza grassottella, anzi direi cicciona, che si ostina ad indossare jeans a vita bassissima anziché ampi vestiti ma non perché debba nascondere la ciccia, piace anche a me spesso, ma semplicemente perché starebbe molto meglio!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tuo sottolineare non sono affatto bavoso e quella delle figure era una battuta, ritenendo comunque possibile possa accadere perché certo alla mia età non posso opporre quantità alla qualità, è ovvio e fisiologico.
> ...


Probabilmente l'esagerazione in tutte le cose non è bella (soprattutto da vedere), ma non mi sembra azzeccato l'esempio di questa ragazza un pò ciccia magari si mette i pantaloni a vita bassa per sentirsi come tutte le sue amiche....se una è grassa e si metta le cose larghe sembra più magra???????? chi l'ha detto??? non è così, assolutamente......

                                                 ..........COMUNQUE.........
tornando al discorso di base, disprezzi queste tardone, nelle quali io potrei anche vederci mia mamma, ha 55 anni............
                                                 ............MA.............
Se hai fatto sesso con una ragazza dell'età di tua figlia ed è ingiudicabile, è altrettanto ingiudicabile la "mise" delle tardone, tesoro


----------



## Old sfigatta (25 Maggio 2007)

ester ha detto:


> Pero dobbiamo ammetterlo che gli uomini maturi non si riducono come certe donne mature...l uomo si da un minimo di contegno....
> 
> no???????
> ma perpiacere!!!!!!!
> ...


idem per gli uomini.......mi ripeto!


----------



## Old ester (25 Maggio 2007)

Ma mi sembra di capire che qui si sta parlando di estetica, di tattiche di seduzione e non di scelte con chi andare a letto o no....
forse mi sbaglio...boh


----------



## Old fun (25 Maggio 2007)

*quoto*



ester ha detto:


> Ma mi sembra di capire che qui si sta parlando di estetica, di tattiche di seduzione e non di scelte con chi andare a letto o no....
> forse mi sbaglio...boh


 
Beh per quanto mi riguarda, non mi piaciono le esagerazioni, ne da una parte ne dall'altra (uomo o donna che sia), certo è che se queste signore diciamo un po' in la con gli anni si conciano così e cuccano, forse una parte di colpa l'abbiamo anche noi maschietti.....
A me personalmente fanno ridere....
Pero' è vero che il mondo è vario


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2007)

*Tr@deUp*

Assolutamente condivisibile, compreso il fatto che tua figlia possa stare con un navigato sciupafemmine..........
Giustizia vuole però che siano altrettanto patetici e ridicoli quegli uomini che sbandierano ragazzine poppute e sculettanti a suon di bigliettoni, o che per la annosissima situazione storico-sociale in cui un uomo va sempre bene e la donna deve essere gnocca, giovane e disponibile, si sollazzi con ragazzine che per la legge della gravità possono solo farselo calare dentro (scuserai il francesismo). Ops , è vero, dimenticavo il viagra..... che per me è esattamente uno strumento di "ambizione" come l'abbigliamento di certe carampane (l'ho detto alla lombarda).  Mi sembrano quegli pusillanimi di toreri che si pavoneggiano di aver ucciso il toro quando questo è drogato, con le froge tamponate per non farlo respirare bene e pure sfinito dalle picche .......... che coraggio da celebrare! Insomma destreggiarsi alla pari richiede consapevolezza, coraggio e coerenza. 
A molte donne come a molti uomini manca proprio il senso del ridicolo.  
Spesso certi abbigliamenti sono proprio quelle che non se lo possono permettere ad usarlo, età a parte..... così come certi ometti, se avessero rispetto di sè, non dovrebbero accompagnarsi con donne che li frequentano solo per convenienza magari pecuniaria.......... ma sappiamo bene che la vita è varia!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old fun (25 Maggio 2007)

*ecco*



Bruja ha detto:


> Assolutamente condivisibile, compreso il fatto che tua figlia possa stare con un navigato sciupafemmine..........
> Giustizia vuole però che siano altrettanto patetici e ridicoli quegli uomini che sbandierano ragazzine poppute e sculettanti a suon di bigliettoni, o che per la annosissima situazione storico-sociale in cui un uomo va sempre bene e la donna deve essere gnocca, giovane e disponibile, si sollazzi con ragazzine che per la legge della gravità possono solo farselo calare dentro (scuserai il francesismo). Ops , è vero, dimenticavo il viagra..... che per me è esattamente uno strumento di "ambizione" come l'abbigliamento di certe carampane (l'ho detto alla lombarda). Mi sembrano quegli pusillanimi di toreri che si pavoneggiano di aver ucciso il toro quando questo è drogato, con le froge tamponate per non farlo respirare bene e pure sfinito dalle picche .......... che coraggio da celebrare! Insomma destreggiarsi alla pari richiede consapevolezza, coraggio e coerenza.
> A molte donne come a molti uomini manca proprio il senso del ridicolo.
> Spesso certi abbigliamenti sono proprio quelle che non se lo possono permettere ad usarlo, età a parte..... così come certi ometti, se avessero rispetto di sè, non dovrebbero accompagnarsi con donne che li frequentano solo per convenienza magari pecuniaria.......... ma sappiamo bene che la vita è varia!!!!!
> Bruja


 
Ecco, e qui volevo fare una domanda, sempre più spesso vedo miei coetanei che si accompagnano con queste lolite che potrebbero essere loro figlie, ho cercato di capire il fenomeno e ho scoperto (ma forse vivo con le fette di salame davanti agli occhi) che 9 su 10 sono le suddette ragazze spesso di buona famiglia spesso studentesse sempre ben vestite che diciamo così si approfittanto della situazione ricambiando con la loro presenza a letto e non a vari viaggetti su belle auto, in bei ristoranti o in posti alla moda....
Cosa ne pensate?
E' più maiale l'uomo o la donna?


----------



## Rebecca (25 Maggio 2007)

ester ha detto:


> *Pero dobbiamo ammetterlo che gli uomini maturi non si riducono come certe donne mature.*..l uomo si da un minimo di contegno....
> 
> Capisco che la donna matura che si sente in competizione (perche gli uomini le cercano) con le donne piu giovani e quindi credono che possono competere con le stesse armi...ma e qui che sbagliano...


*A no? Solo io li conosco?*


----------



## Lettrice (25 Maggio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Ecco, e qui volevo fare una domanda, sempre più spesso vedo miei coetanei che si accompagnano con queste lolite che potrebbero essere loro figlie, ho cercato di capire il fenomeno e ho scoperto (ma forse vivo con le fette di salame davanti agli occhi) che 9 su 10 sono le suddette ragazze spesso di buona famiglia spesso studentesse sempre ben vestite che diciamo così si approfittanto della situazione ricambiando con la loro presenza a letto e non a vari viaggetti su belle auto, in bei ristoranti o in posti alla moda....
> Cosa ne pensate?
> E' più maiale l'uomo o la donna?


E tutto tristissimo... non e' questione di essere maiali... e' questione di avere un prezzo basso in questo caso.
Tristi anche le tardone come ha giustamente menzionato Tr@deup ... mi trovo  realmente schifata di fronte a questi scenari.


----------



## Old Otella82 (25 Maggio 2007)

Mah.. il post iniziale di questa discussione è disgustoso per i toni, e in certi passaggi perfino per i contenuti.
Quando vedo certe donne, o certi uomini, completamente fuori dal tempo, che pretendono di essere ancora appetibili come ventenni e di comportarsi come sedicenni in calore, non provo altro che tristezza, quel pizzico di tristezza che mi fa fare un sospiro, e continuare per la mia strada. Vedo francamente troppo allarmismo (è un mio parere, non un qualcosa di assoluto), nel parlare di schifo e fastidio: se le tardone e i tardoni vanno a caccia agghindati, chi di perizoma leopardato, chi di viagra a presa rapida, non è altro che il segnale di un disagio: il non accettare che il tempo passa per tutti, e cercare in ogni modo, anche grezzo, di rimanere attaccati ad un'immagine di sè che è già svanita da un pezzo. 
Queste persone si esibiscono, ignare che il pubblico non possa applaudire come nel loro immaginario, ma in fondo non vedo perchè aggiungere squallore a qualcosa di già triste, non vedo perchè lamentarsi di attenzioni (che però vengono riportate puntualmente in modo da gratificare l'ego del narratore, che non si fa sfuggire di raccontarci il fatto di doversi già barcamenare con attenzioni più gradite di giovani ragazze) che non vanno a togliere niente a chi le riceve, e possono al limite condurre all'imbarazzo, sopportabile, del rifiuto.
In conclusione... meglio che non concluda e mi limiti a salutare.


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2007)

*ester*

Parlo per me, ma ritendo che buon gusto, buon senso e rispetto di sè siano dei capiscaldi per una persona stimabile........ ma capisco che sono qulità che spesso costano più di quanto possano permettersi in molti!
Chi veste in modo ridicolo, si comporta imn modo ridicolo, ha convinzioni supponenti ridicole è, non importa l'età o lo stato sociale, ridicolo!!!!
E chi manca di senso del ridicolo rischia la derisione, daventi se è uno qualunquem, alle spalle se è un potente........
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2007)

*otella*

Ricambio il saluto e lo condivido.  Dice bene Letty, si tratta sempre del prezzo che si crede di valere quando alcune cose non possono avere uin prezzo! 
Bruja


----------



## Old Compos mentis (25 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> E come ciò non bastasse le vedi _in caccia. _Ma non di timidi e brizzolati, magari un po' stempiati, *ragionieri paffutelli e panciuti* o magari magrissimi come grissini che farebbero carte false pur di trombarsi _la carampana _di turno mascherata da gran gnocca di corte.


Sfatiamo questo mito comune del ragioniere Fantozzi, avanti in età, panciuto e bavoso, per cortesia. Non tutti noi ragionieri siamo avanti in età, panciuti e bavosi alla vista delle gonne della signorina Silvani.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2007)

*disgustoso*



Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Definisco _tardona_ la figura di donna che ho dipinto, indipendentemente dalla sua età che però purtroppo nella maggioranza dei casi è quella che si immagina.
> Tardona potrebbe anche essere la ragazza grassottella, anzi direi cicciona, che si ostina ad indossare jeans a vita bassissima anziché ampi vestiti ma non perché debba nascondere la ciccia, piace anche a me spesso, ma semplicemente perché starebbe molto meglio!
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tuo sottolineare non sono affatto bavoso e quella delle figure era una battuta, ritenendo comunque possibile possa accadere perché certo alla mia età non posso opporre quantità alla qualità, è ovvio e fisiologico.
> ...


...non il comportanto delle signore in età perché credo che sia petetico chiunque, uomo o donna, di qualsiasi età che basa il suo valore sull'accettazione sessuale degli altri e in questo con la tua volgarità e il tuo maschilismo d'altri tempi riveli sia l'età sia su cosa basi il tuo valore.
Disgustosi sono il linguaggio e la mancanza di rispetto che esprimi nei confronti di altri esseri umani per il loro aspetto fisico!
In quanto alla figlia ...spero che sia ipotetica perché una reale non potrebbe che finire così non per libera scelta, ma per i problemi che le ha creato una figura paterna di questo tipo.


----------



## MariLea (25 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Ci sono *donne che non si regolano*.
> 
> Si vestono come ragazzine ed hanno superato da un pezzo la solidità fisica che consentirebbe loro di indossare magliette che lasciano scoperti vita e stomaci giù fin quasi al pube, ostentando così dei pitoni di ciccia indossati come cinte.
> 
> ...


Ma tu intanto te la sapresti dare una regolata al modo di esprimerti?
Sinceramente lo trovo più disgustoso dei rotoli.....


----------



## Iris (25 Maggio 2007)

Accidenti...come sogni bene trade !!!
Non sarà il caso di lavorare un pò invece di scaricarsi filmetti porno?


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (25 Maggio 2007)

trade, da uomo condivido le tue osservazioni e come altri/e avrei usato un linguaggio diverso.. Non mi scandalizzo, ci mancherebbe, ...

La mia compagna ha quasi 10 anni più di me, è  molto bella, ma m'infastisce quando racconta di quanto i ragazzi 30enni vengano attratti dal suo fascino...
Mah... forse mi sento parte in causa e non posso essere parziale nel mio giudizio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2007)

*...*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> trade, da uomo condivido le tue osservazioni e come altri/e avrei usato un linguaggio diverso.. Non mi scandalizzo, ci mancherebbe, ...
> 
> La mia compagna ha quasi 10 anni più di me, è molto bella, ma m'infastisce quando racconta di quanto i ragazzi 30enni vengano attratti dal suo fascino...
> Mah... forse mi sento parte in causa e non posso essere parziale nel mio giudizio.


E che la tua compagna abbia bisogno di conferme da te temendo che tu non la consideri più attraente e ti dice che gli altri la trovano affascinante per sentirlo da te ...non ti è venuto il dubbio?


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (25 Maggio 2007)

persa,
la mia compagna ha la certezza di riuscire ad attrarmi...
Io questa certezza non l'ho +.

Le ho chiesto cosa c'è che non va e la risposta è stata.."assolutamente niente!!!"
Ha una grande stima in se (aspetto positivo), ma a volte sconfina e diventa egocentrica..

La bella immortale...prima o poi farà i conti col tempo che passa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Maggio 2007)

*non crederlo...*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> persa,
> la mia compagna ha la certezza di riuscire ad attrarmi...
> Io questa certezza non l'ho +.
> 
> ...


Nessuna donna si "accontenta" delle prove di suscitare attrazione nel proprio compagno, perché non pensa che sia una garanzia dal tradimento. Tanto più se c'è la paura del tempo che passa e se è più "grande" dell'uomo ...
Credimi: capisco le donne meglio di te


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (25 Maggio 2007)

persa,
non metto in dubbio che tu conosca le donne meglio di me..
sta di fatto che il comportamento della mia compagna, non è una ricerca di attenzioni all'interno della coppia, ma una ricerca di conferme al di fuori. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





..aggiungo... purtroppo conosco gli uomini sia quelli che vanno all'eeselunga sia  quelli che vanno all'Auchan....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Maggio 2007)

*gli indirizzi!!!*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> persa,
> non metto in dubbio che tu conosca le donne meglio di me..
> sta di fatto che il comportamento della mia compagna, non è una ricerca di attenzioni all'interno della coppia, ma una ricerca di conferme al di fuori.
> 
> ...


E' meglio l'Auchan ? Ultimamente vado sempre all'Esselunga ...


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (26 Maggio 2007)

*pubblicità comparativa*

vabbè facciamoci due rsate prima di andare a nanna...
L'Esselunga ha una clientela un po' più fighetta...Hogan..
Auchan è una clientela molto variegata...tipo geox...
Se invece vai al superD allora troverai molti uba uba...

naturalmente io li frequento tutti e tre, visto che sono un dirigente figlio di operai


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Maggio 2007)

*si deve*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> vabbè facciamoci due rsate prima di andare a nanna...
> L'Esselunga ha una clientela un po' più fighetta...Hogan..
> Auchan è una clientela molto variegata...tipo geox...
> Se invece vai al superD allora troverai molti uba uba...
> ...


Ogni tanto si deve riuscire a ridere ...quando abbiamo anche da piangere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Se il meglio si trova all'Esselunga ...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























   e ora a


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (26 Maggio 2007)

notte....


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Maggio 2007)

Quello che trovo più allarmante che le signore agghindate come dice trade in realtà acchiappano...e acchiappano proprio i ragazzetti, che si sentono più al sicuro con la Donna-mamma che con una coetanea, con la quale pare facciano fatica a reggere il confronto...


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che non si regolano.
> 
> Si vestono come ragazzine ed hanno superato da un pezzo la solidità fisica che consentirebbe loro di indossare magliette che lasciano scoperti vita e stomaci giù fin quasi al pube, ostentando così dei pitoni di ciccia indossati come cinte.
> 
> ...


 
E' questione di non sapersi dare un limite....una misura..proprio come te.Ci continui a dimostrare che non sai cosa voglia dire moderare il linguaggio.
E' proprio vero che chi critica la pagliuzza negli occhi degli altri non nota la trave che li trafigge...


----------



## Bruja (26 Maggio 2007)

*fivestars*



fivestars26 ha detto:


> persa,
> la mia compagna ha la certezza di riuscire ad attrarmi...
> Io questa certezza non l'ho +.
> 
> ...


 
Sai cosa stona nel tuo esporre le cose che riguardano la tua compagna? Il fatto che ti esprimi come se non vedessi l'ora che faccia i conti con questi 10 anni di differenza..... e credimi, non saranno quelli a contare quando accadrà! Saranno le risposte che reciprocamente non saprete darvi!!
Bruja


p.s. Sono fuori gioco se io vado all'Unes???


----------



## Old fun (26 Maggio 2007)

*no*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sai cosa stona nel tuo esporre le cose che riguardano la tua compagna? Il fatto che ti esprimi come se non vedessi l'ora che faccia i conti con questi 10 anni di differenza..... e credimi, non saranno quelli a contare quando accadrà! Saranno le risposte che reciprocamente non saprete darvi!!
> Bruja
> 
> 
> p.s. Sono fuori gioco se io vado all'Unes???


assolutamente, ci vado anche io.....
l'alternativa è la coop (non sia mai)


----------



## Tr@deUp (26 Maggio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Sfatiamo questo mito comune del ragioniere Fantozzi, avanti in età, panciuto e bavoso, per cortesia. Non tutti noi ragionieri siamo avanti in età, panciuti e bavosi alla vista delle gonne della signorina Silvani.


Giustissimo! La ragionier*A è normalmente l'antitesi estetico del ragionierE*

_
_ 
Sarà che la partita doppia ed il far di conto da risultati diversi sui diversi cervelli?


----------



## Tr@deUp (26 Maggio 2007)

Ma quanti rimbrotti ad un linguaggio secco ed esplicito, al dir le cose pane al pane ed al parlar come mangio una volta tanto.
Se avessi usato il termine _fellatio_ vi sareste scomposte meno?
Cos'è questo? Un convento da educande? Che poi la storia la dice lunga su quanto accadeva in quei luoghi  

Giustissime le osservazioni sul _senso del ridicolo_, sul concetto di _limite_. E' quanto intendevo.
E come sempre dai giovanissimi, come Otella82, le critiche aspre ed il _senso di tristezza_ (perché non dici nausea?) che danno loro certi atteggiamenti.

Guarda Otella che abbiamo avuto tutti _ventanni_ e spesso quel che chiami _tristezza_ è solo il rovescio della medaglia di ciò che è invece _invidia e rancore_ verso i più grandi. Perché i più grandi hanno la situazione economica, la stabilità e l'indipendenza di andarsene in giro in spider a rimorchiar fanciulle più o meno giovani, perché i più grandi possono ed i giovani, magari squattrinati no. Ed ovviamente anche le donne più grandi hanno tutto ciò come diritto e soprattutto come mezzi per farlo.
E l'invidia del più grande nel maschio è data dalla ricerca che le loro coetanee fanno del maschio più grande di loro e nelle ragazze dal fatto che i loro coetanei ambiscono alla più grande perché, in due parole, gliela da' subito senza tanti giri! 

Il punto che stiamo discutendo qui non è "perché" accade: cu ciò nulla potremmo, accade dall'alba dei tempi, degli usi e dei costumi. Discutiamo il fatto che _un tempo_ c'era un limite al _ridicolo_ perché è ridicolo vedere queste carampane (alla lombarda appunto) atteggiarsi a ragazzine nel fisico perché il fisico non hanno.

Sono molto più affascinanti le 40enni od anche alcune splendide 50enni che mostrano i loro _difetti_ del tempo impietoso senza paure e che sanno trasformarli in affascinanti richiami...Più affascinanti che non una tardona supertruccata ed imbottita di biancheria _push up_ che quando dovesse spogliarsi provocherebbe un crollo di ogni parte inopponibile alla gravità.

E idem, come è stato affermato, vale per i maschi anche se per loro il fenomeno è meno diffuso. Conosco decine di uomini, della mia età ed anche appena alla soglia dei 40 che si straziano i muscoli di palestra pur di restare _tonici_, senza quel filino di pancetta pretendendo la _saracinesca_ dei giovanissimi. E questi uomini di mezza età sono pieni di acciacchi e doloretti non per l'età ma per la troppa palestra schiattando poi d'infarto quando meno se l'aspettano.

Comunque la discussione che ne è nata è, finora, molto interessante.


----------



## Bruja (26 Maggio 2007)

*Non male........*

Stavolta condivido parecchie tue riflessioni.
Quella sull'invidia (io direi meglio voglia di emulazione) sulle occasioni e possibilità di chi ha un'età ed una situazione consoluidata è perspicace.
I giovani, per loro definizione sono e devono essere un po' manichei, è la fase in cui la vita la si vede con ingordigia e con interesse assoluto, solo dopo arriva la misura e la valutazione... che sarebbe la giovinezza senza avventatezza, e sia detto in senso buono!!!???
Che le donne vissute ed ormai esperte della vita abbiano ovvi argomenti per aumentare il loro fascino, e parlo di quelle non travestite da barbies vecchie, è naturale, però io da donna attempata che non ha mai messo abiti tipo wurstel o mascheroni da teatro al posto del make up posso trabnquillamente dire che di invidia per chi attraverso auto, denaro o potere esibito villanamente non ne proverei neppure se me lo imponessero per decreto!
Anzi provo una certa qual pena perchè mi rendo conto che chi si comporta così ha consegnato la propria capacità di suscitare interesse al C/C o ad una quattroruote.... lo trovo disperante. 
Concordo e condivido che ci siano splendide 40/50enni che hanno stile e glamour da vendere e puntualizzo che spesso, anche la gioventù soffre di inadeguatezza davanti ad uno specchio. 
A me una ragazza che NON si vede per come è e si abbiglia per come non dovrebbe è triste e patetica quanto un ragazzo che si pavoneggia fra abiti che facciano intravedere i muscoli e magari il catename d'oro o di latta e posi come uno pseudo modello, mi fanno subito pensare una alle oche e l'altro ai tacchini!!! 
Non c'è nulla da dire salvo che chiunque manchi di eleganza e, usiamo pure il francesismo intraducibile, di allure...... per quanto abbia ricchezza, bellezza e frequenti il bel mondo, sempre parvenu sembra. E spesso l'intelligenza va di pari passo all'eleganza, da non confondere ovviamente con la celebrità, la disponibilità economica etc...
Una volta per definire queste persone, uomini o donne che fossero, c'era un termine preciso, demi-monde, e si sapeva cosa intendere....
Bruja


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che non si regolano.
> 
> Si vestono come ragazzine ed hanno superato da un pezzo la solidità fisica che consentirebbe loro di indossare magliette che lasciano scoperti vita e stomaci giù fin quasi al pube, ostentando così dei pitoni di ciccia indossati come cinte.
> 
> ...


ben altre definirei come sregolate donne
piacer non fa veder l'inguardabile
l'importanza comuque ben altro è
seria settantenne in gonna corta meglio è di sciacquetta trentenne in pantaloni


----------



## Old Otella82 (26 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Ma quanti rimbrotti ad un linguaggio secco ed esplicito, al dir le cose pane al pane ed al parlar come mangio una volta tanto.
> Se avessi usato il termine _fellatio_ vi sareste scomposte meno?
> Cos'è questo? Un convento da educande? Che poi la storia la dice lunga su quanto accadeva in quei luoghi
> 
> ...


 
Al solito, tu leggi solo il numero "82" dietro al nick, ed è una difesa che francamente sta poco in piedi.
Perchè scrivo "tristezza"? Perchè conosco il significato delle parole. Non provo disgusto provo tristezza, e francamente non vedo perchè debba venir tu a sindacare sulle mie percezioni. Invidia?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Invidia di cosa?! a 25 anni, quel che io ho in termini economici è molto meno di una quarantenne, ma se vogliamo proprio dirla tutta, io ho ancora davanti a me mille possibilità di scelta nella vita e ancora tutto da costruire. Che me ne faccio di un'auto nuova quando ho l'auto scassata dei miei che mi porta ugualmente dove voglio?! che me ne faccio dei gioielli super lusso quando adoro confezionarmi le mie cose da sola con filo e perline e ho ancora il tempo la creatività e la fantasia per farlo?! che me ne faccio di un cinquantenne attratto da me per quello che le sue coetanee non hanno più?! Potrei non saper parlare e sarei un oggettino da esibire, con cui fare ginnastiche proibitive. Non ho mai avuto attrazione per l'uomo molto più vecchio di me, mai provata nemmeno per il professore che tutte adoravano. Sono cose che mi mettono, appunto, tristezza.
Quanto al tuo linguaggio, come molto puerilmente tu paragoni noi che ci scandalizziamo a delle educande, io potrei dirti che la tua è pura ostentazione. Non l'hai usato a caso quel linguaggio, l'hai usato perchè volevi disgustare e attirare attenzione, e avere anche un'occasione di sberleffo e di critica. 
Il fatto che lo abbia capito subito, e che ti abbia comunque detto che i tuoi toni e i tuoi contenuti sono stati disgustosi (qui, sì, disgustosi), vuol dire che l'unica cosa che m'interessa è difendere la mia sensibilità, è una questione anche di buon gusto.. chi per colpire usa il turpiloquio, è a corto di contenuti. E detto questo, basta, per un altro pochino farò finta di non leggerti come spesso faccio: mi piace questo luogo, le sue tematiche, il caleidoscopio emozionale che raccoglie nelle esperienze di sconosciuti che vengono a raccontarsi.. non voglio davvero che venga sottratto tempo a pezzetti di vita altrui in luogo di una polemica sterile con chi, dalle parole che scrive, davvero poco apprezzo. Il bello di internet?! che la scelta delle persone con cui accompagnarsi è ancora più netta (quasi brutale), basta un click per far sparire letteralmente qualcuno, senza rimpianti o rimorsi, senza troppe parole.


----------



## Il condominio (26 Maggio 2007)

*richiama Tr@deUp*

torna a casa che ci fai più figura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tr@deUp (26 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> seria settantenne in gonna corta meglio è di sciacquetta trentenne in pantaloni


De gustibus


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> De gustibus


ho forse fesseria proclamato nella mia precedente?


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ho forse fesseria proclamato nella mia precedente?


 
Mr..perfect....sei qui pure tu..che bello..


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mr..perfect....sei qui pure tu..che bello..


la presenza dei saggi raramente e ben accetta
con ansia sto attendendo un tuo riscontro
giorni or sono desiderio ti chiesi
desiderio non ancora da te esaudito
obbligo non è
piacere spero lo sia


----------



## Tr@deUp (26 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Al solito, tu leggi solo il numero "82" dietro al nick, ed è una difesa che francamente sta poco in piedi.
> Perchè scrivo "tristezza"? Perchè conosco il significato delle parole. Non provo disgusto provo tristezza, e francamente non vedo perchè debba venir tu a sindacare sulle mie percezioni. Invidia?!
> 
> 
> ...


Se definisci tante parole _sparizione con un colpo di click_ sei ancora troppo vicina per vedermi come un puntino all'orizzonte.

Hai fatto tante di quelle volte osservazioni su quanto affermo o racconto accusandomi di porre come universali delle mie esperienze e, a prescindere dalla malafede che mi attribuisci, non ti rendi conto di quanto tu ogni volta risponda con dei "IO", "IO", "IO" che al confronto Berlusconi è un timido e modesto omino.

L'auto scassata dei _tuoi_, il _tuo_ estro fantasiosi nel farti bijoux fatti in casa, il _tuo_ non guardare al professore con occhi languidi e così via.
Tutte tueesperienze ed opinioni così come io porto le mie.
E non è forse lo stesso?

Si dice che spesso le persone che ci stanno _antipatiche_ così ci risultano semplicemente perché esprimono quanto di noi stessi ci piace meno.

E ancora dagli col _turpiloquio_. Usare la parola _pompino_ è turpiloquio?
C'è modo e modo di usare il turpiloquio. Alcuni comici lo usano per far ridere così come poter dire _cacca_ provoca risa irrefrenabili in un bambino piccolo, altri lo hanno usato per affermare con veemenza e forza alcuni concetti e han fatto persino _carriera_ (vedi Sgarbi).

Io per quattro parolacce o quattro _immagini_ erotiche avrei fatto del turpiloquio? Turpiloquio lo fan tutti i giorni a Palazzo Madama, da destra e sinistra od in una qualunque altra amministrazione locale.

E infine non mi serve leggere un numero dopo un nick. Nel tuo caso così come in altri è palese da cosa e come raccontano.

E usare qualche parolaccia ogni tanto non è esser a corto di contenuti se la parolaccia infioretta di folklore il resto, sintatticamente impeccabile  E la parolaccia sfoga. Hai mai assistito ad una partita di calcio di quelle magari in polverosi campi di periferia? Ad ogni trauma che un giocatore subisce dalla sua bocca esce un vocabolario intero di _moccoli_...attenua il trauma e fa sfogare!


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> la presenza dei saggi raramente e ben accetta
> con ansia sto attendendo un tuo riscontro
> giorni or sono desiderio ti chiesi
> desiderio non ancora da te esaudito
> ...


Scusami è una motivazione personale.


----------



## Tr@deUp (26 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ho forse fesseria proclamato nella mia precedente?


Ripeto. Questione di gusti. Se ti senti gerontofilo è un tuo problema.
Certo che settantenne è troppo per chiunque credo, in minigonna poi...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

*Tr@deUp*

*Si dice che spesso le persone che ci stanno antipatiche così ci risultano semplicemente perché esprimono quanto di noi stessi ci piace meno.*
quote]

in te leggo saggezza
troppa verità vien a galla da tue sagge parole
molto odio provan per te persone per questo motivo


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Ripeto. Questione di gusti. Se ti senti gerontofilo è un tuo problema.
> Certo che settantenne è troppo per chiunque credo, in minigonna poi...


frainteso sono da te stato
cogli il giusto significato della mia precedente
e ben leggi tutto


----------



## Tr@deUp (26 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> in te leggo saggezza
> troppa verità vien a galla da tue sagge parole
> molto odio provan per te persone per questo motivo


Tenendo conto che quanto ho affermato nei confronti di Otella potrebbe ritorcersi contro il sottoscritto  
E' il duro contrappasso dello scambio di opinioni, non trovi?


----------



## Tr@deUp (26 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> frainteso sono da te stato
> cogli il giusto significato della mia precedente
> e ben leggi tutto


Era solo una battuta la tua, così come la mia.
;-)

Senza rancore!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Tenendo conto che quanto ho affermato nei confronti di Otella potrebbe ritorcersi contro il sottoscritto
> E' il duro contrappasso dello scambio di opinioni, non trovi?


la verità fa male
la verità offende
il sincero mai starà simpatico
due scelte abbiam nella vita
sincero e antipatico
bugiardo e simpatico


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Era solo una battuta la tua, così come la mia.
> ;-)
> 
> Senza rancore!


nessun rancore
gli intelligenti rancor non tengono


----------



## Iris (26 Maggio 2007)

Tr@de up è onestamente sgradevole e volgare.


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Tr@de up è onestamente sgradevole e volgare.


 
Concordo..più continua a rispondere e più mi rendo conto che non sembra nemmeno la stessa persona.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Tr@de up è onestamente sgradevole e volgare.


il suo modo d'esprimere propri giudizi non giudico
giudico i contenuti
al dunque si vien per i contenuti
non per il modo d'esprimersi


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> il suo modo d'esprimere propri giudizi non giudico
> giudico i contenuti
> al dunque si vien per i contenuti
> non per il modo d'esprimersi


 
Concordo.Nel tuo caso sia stile che contenuti sono di una vuotezza impressionante.
Sei lontano dal dunque.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Concordo.Nel tuo caso sia stile che contenuti sono di una vuotezza impressionante.
> Sei lontano dal dunque.


è sempre più difficile parlare con un saggio


----------



## mr. perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> è sempre più difficile parlare con un saggio


col saggio di danza come sei messo?


----------



## Iris (26 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> il suo modo d'esprimere propri giudizi non giudico
> giudico i contenuti
> al dunque si vien per i contenuti
> non per il modo d'esprimersi


Esiste una forma perche esiste una sostanza. La forma in cui ci si esprime rivela la sostanza.


----------



## Iris (26 Maggio 2007)

mr. perfect ha detto:


> col saggio di danza come sei messo?


questa è bella!!!!


----------



## mr. perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> questa è bella!!!!


grazie cara..finalmente un battuta sostanziosa


Mr....adesso piantala..sei soltanto noioso....

sei..un poveretto.


----------



## Iris (26 Maggio 2007)

Ma siamo alla follia!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













C?è uno sdoppiamento di mister?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

mr. perfect ha detto:


> grazie cara..finalmente un battuta sostanziosa
> 
> 
> Mr....adesso piantala..sei soltanto noioso....
> ...


nessuno ti dice di dar a me corda
tu lo stai facendo
a questo punto chiedo: "più poveretto io o più tu?"
anche se la realtà conosci non m'aspetto la giusta e saggia risposta
ritenta


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma siamo alla follia!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, affatto
sdoppiamento di bontemponi
mai vorrei a loro somigliar


----------



## Iris (26 Maggio 2007)

all'inizio non parlavi così..nei primi tuoi interventi...


----------



## mr. perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

ritenta al casinò dicean
quando come un fesso i soldi perdea
adesso su codesto forum ti ho trovato 
e mi chiedo? ma chi ce lo ha  mandato??


----------



## Iris (26 Maggio 2007)

Hai citato Luca Carboni..quindi non puoi essere vecchio..dovresti avere la mia età circa.ùùHai detto di essere stato tradito...l'hai detto con rabbia...troppa per un anziano...


----------



## mr. perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Hai citato Luca Carboni..quindi non puoi essere vecchio..dovresti avere la mia età circa.ùùHai detto di essere stato tradito...l'hai detto con rabbia...troppa per un anziano...


giovane sono 
di cuore e di testa
mamma mia con queste rime
mi fa male la babezza
tradito son stato
ferito al costato
mia moglie per uno meno nosioso
mi ha lasciato


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> all'inizio non parlavi così..nei primi tuoi interventi...


motivo c'è
sii fiduciosa
non t'imploro di creder a me
non t'imploro di me assecondare
sii fiduciosa
questo ti chiedo


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Hai citato Luca Carboni..quindi non puoi essere vecchio..dovresti avere la mia età circa.ùùHai detto di essere stato tradito...l'hai detto con rabbia...troppa per un anziano...


ritenta
vecchio non sono ma oltre i sessanta porto
non esiste quantità di rabbia all'età rapportato


----------



## Iris (26 Maggio 2007)

quindi ad un certo punto la finirai di parlare così ?
C'è qualcuno che ti spia?


----------



## Iris (26 Maggio 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ritenta
> vecchio non sono ma oltre i sessanta porto
> non esiste quantità di rabbia all'età rapportato


No. Questo non è vero..ti ripeto lo so..


----------



## Old mr.perfect (26 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> quindi ad un certo punto la finirai di parlare così ?
> C'è qualcuno che ti spia?


quando la pensione avrò e la mia professione abbandonerò


----------



## Iris (26 Maggio 2007)

Davvero? pure io!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Non lavoriamo oltre la pensione!!!


----------



## Iris (26 Maggio 2007)

Ti saluto, mi preparo per uscire..
Divertiti


----------



## Otella no log (26 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Se definisci tante parole _sparizione con un colpo di click_ sei ancora troppo vicina per vedermi come un puntino all'orizzonte.
> 
> Hai fatto tante di quelle volte osservazioni su quanto affermo o racconto accusandomi di porre come universali delle mie esperienze e, a prescindere dalla malafede che mi attribuisci, non ti rendi conto di quanto tu ogni volta risponda con dei "IO", "IO", "IO" che al confronto Berlusconi è un timido e modesto omino.
> 
> ...



Sì, i miei post sono da sempre pieni di "io io io".
L'ho detto fin dalla mia prima apparizione qui, non porto le mie sovrastrutture, non porto leggi, non porto citazioni di grandi autori, porto le mie esperienze. Quando dico "io", è, semplicemente, perchè parlo di me, e non intendo fare delle mie opinioni leggi universali, non mi è mai interessato insegnare. sono qui per imparare, se avessi letto qualcosa oltre l'82 (e la battutina sul fatto che si legge a prescindere la mia età, era del tutto scontata.. non puoi fare a meno di attaccarti a questo per rispondermi non è vero?!), anche questo non l'ho mai nascosto: imparare a vedere me stessa con gli occhi degli altri, imparare dagli altri e con gli altri qui.. ma con quelli che hanno qualcosa da dare, tu non dai nulla.
Tu non porti le tue esperienze, mi sorprende che tu finga di non capire. Tu porti qui solo il prodotto finale di quel che hai vissuto e rimuginato, e pretendi che tutti applaudano: tradire è una cazzata, io non sono mai stato beccato ho tradito 74000 volte e poi ho deciso di reinnamorarmi di mia moglie, voi che credete agli amori su internet siete degli imbecilli, io ho trombato alla grande ma non mi sono mai lasciato coinvolgere, le tardone fanno schifo, mi toccano pure loro oltre alle avances delle ragazzine. qui urge uno specchio Tr@de, te lo consiglio vivamente, scendi dal piedistallo.
Quanto al "click".. rileggi vai, non ho mai detto che avrei pigiato quel tasto, era solo un esempio.
Quanto al turpiloquio.. non far passare quella cosa che hai scritto per folklore.. non offendere la tua intelligenza.


----------



## Iris (26 Maggio 2007)

*otella*

In trade up ( non mi va manco di scriverlo con la chiocciolina) non c'è neanche quel barlume di ironia che c'è in Chen o in Mr Perfect.
Lui è proprio ciò che appare, non nasconde nulla, solo una gran voglia repressa.
Non ci serber à sorprese...gli altri staremo a vedere...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Maggio 2007)

*Impossibile!!*



mr. perfect ha detto:


> giovane sono
> di cuore e di testa
> mamma mia con queste rime
> mi fa male la babezza
> ...


Ma va!??! Ma cosa dici?? Ma è pazza?? Uno così saggio...ma 'ndo lo ritrova!??!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ci son proprio più le mezze stagioni!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma va!??! Ma cosa dici?? Ma è pazza?? Uno così saggio...ma 'ndo lo ritrova!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...qui è diventato un manicomio.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Feddy..salvaci tu..


----------



## MariLea (26 Maggio 2007)

*dere...*

aiutati che dio ti aiuta


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> aiutati che dio ti aiuta


















in effetti l'esperienza insegna che chi fà da sè fà per tre...ma Feddy mi sembra carico abbastanza per lanciare qualche bel bazooka dei suoi


...Dai.....   feddy...anche questa te l'ho servita su un vassoio d'argento..


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> aiutati che dio ti aiuta


 

dere, quoto l'amica mailea.

ho fatto sto sforzo


----------



## MariLea (26 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dere, quoto l'amica mailea.
> 
> ho fatto sto sforzo


e che lo sforzo sia con noi!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Maggio 2007)

*faina*



mailea ha detto:


> e che lo sforzo sia con noi!


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> e che lo sforzo sia con noi!


pure lo sforzo....taci che se lo chiami ora si registra uno con questo nick....


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Maggio 2007)




----------



## MariLea (26 Maggio 2007)

forse è l'unica...


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> pure lo sforzo....taci che se lo chiami ora si registra uno con questo nick....


Che lo sforzo sia con noi...
Avanti, sforziamoci....PLOFFFF! OPS....
Air


----------



## Lettrice (26 Maggio 2007)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Maggio 2007)

*onestà intellettuale*



Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Se definisci tante parole _sparizione con un colpo di click_ sei ancora troppo vicina per vedermi come un puntino all'orizzonte.
> 
> Hai fatto tante di quelle volte osservazioni su quanto affermo o racconto accusandomi di porre come universali delle mie esperienze e, a prescindere dalla malafede che mi attribuisci, non ti rendi conto di quanto tu ogni volta risponda con dei "IO", "IO", "IO" che al confronto Berlusconi è un timido e modesto omino.
> 
> ...


Sai cos'è l'onestà intellettuale? Almeno questa avevi dimostrato altre volte di possederla...
Sai benissimo che il linguaggio è sostanza e lo sarebbe stato anche se avessi usato il termine latino perché è il contenuto che era disgustoso per la mancanza di rispetto dimostrata.
Del resto non ci si può aspettare che tu abbia rispetto delle donne (visto quel che hai raccontato di te) e nemmeno degli uomini ..l'immagine di te stesso che non guardi in basso ti autodefinisce


----------



## Rebecca (26 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> E l'invidia del più grande nel maschio è data dalla ricerca che le loro coetanee fanno del maschio più grande di loro e nelle ragazze dal fatto che *i loro coetanei ambiscono alla più grande perché, in due parole, gliela da' subito senza tanti giri!*


 









20enni tutte educande e 40enni tutte disponibili?
Io vivrò in un paesello, tu in un altro mondo...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Maggio 2007)

A me non sembra tanto sbagliata l'osservazione di Tradeup... per essere onesta ce  ne sono tante anche a lavoro... ma non e' una questione di eta' come qualcuno ha detto, bensi' un atteggiamento aime' molto diffuso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Speravo l'Italia ne fosse un po' fuori... visto che l'esperienza londinese sotto questo aspetto e' stata vomitevole: passati i 30  le donne vanno a caccia... elargiscono  servizi nella speranza che questi siano cosi' indimenticabili da accalappiare quello di turno; cambiano partner con la frequenza con cui io cambio scarpe... e giuro che e' frequente visto che porto sempre un cambio in borsa (zitti maligni).... 

Nella stessa citta'  c'e' il fenomeno molto femminile e molto preoccupante del BINGE DRINKING: inzomma ste poverelle vanno in giro tutte _agghindate _con minigonna inguinale e tacco a spillo bevono fino ad avere BLACK OUTS e il giorno dopo si ritrovano diosolosadove e scoprono di essere state stuprate!!! Lessi un rapporto della polizia in cui si contavano piu' di 1400 stupri denunciati e accertati  alla settimana... non posso neanche immaginare il numero reale!!!

Un'altra cosa che emerge e' che spesso sono persone conosciute, come colleghi d'ufficio... ecco perche' spessissimo non vengono considerati stupri, la parola dell'una contro  l'altro e, benche' nel rapporto medico ci siano evidenti segni di penetrazione forzata, la cosa non e' sufficiente ad accertare lo stupro!!!!

Ho provato lo stesso schifo descritto da Tradeup... la _volgarita'_ del testo puo' solo minimamente descrivere la volgarita' reale di queste donne.

Chiaramente anche gli uomini hanno i loro casi... manon ne stiamo parlando in questo post.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Maggio 2007)

*esistono*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A me non sembra tanto sbagliata l'osservazione di Tradeup... per essere onesta ce ne sono tante anche a lavoro... ma non e' una questione di eta' come qualcuno ha detto, bensi' un atteggiamento aime' molto diffuso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vi sono donne volgari.
Come ne hai parlato tu è senza volgarità.
Come ne ha parlato Trade con riferimento alla possibilità di usufruire dei servizi di chi disprezza mettendosi un gradino al di sotto (benche creda di starne al di sopra) è stato estremamente volgare.
Poi se si vuole approfondire di come e perché molte donne abbiano confuso liberazione con perdere senso del proprio valore umano ..è altro argomento (da affrontare in altro orario  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) come si dovrebbe approfondire perché si cerchi di stare bene con "little help" di varie sostanze legali o meno e si abbia sempre meno fiducia in se stessi...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Vi sono donne volgari.*
> Come ne hai parlato tu è senza volgarità.
> Come ne ha parlato Trade con riferimento alla possibilità di usufruire dei servizi di chi disprezza mettendosi un gradino al di sotto (benche creda di starne al di sopra) è stato estremamente volgare.
> Poi se si vuole approfondire di come e perché molte donne abbiano confuso liberazione con perdere senso del proprio valore umano ..è altro argomento (da affrontare in altro orario
> ...


Persa e' il numero di queste donne volgari che mi preoccupa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2007)

*anche me*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Persa e' il numero di queste donne volgari che mi preoccupa


Ne parleremo...


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2007)

*Volgarità*

Personalmente quello che mi lascia perplessa è cosa si intenda per volgarità..........
Ce ne sono di molteplici forme.
Trovo volgare fare dell'umorismo sui difettie estetici o sulle abitudini personali.
Trovo volgare riferirsi a persone note deridendole non avendo però le loro eventuali capacità concrete... ci sono state sempre persone poco simpatiche, ma se in altro modo hanno qualità dimostrate, attaccarle denota più invidia che ironia.
Trovo volgare voler credere per proprio interesse che chi non ci sta simpatico o non è come vorremmo sia da perseguire, e vale anche in amore.
Trovo volgare essere repressivi contro le opinioni altrui quando al massimo si può confutarle argomentando.
Trovo volgare dare all'altro/a epiteti e definizioni poco ortodosse solo perchè non ci condivide
E trovo alla fine volgarissimo, specie in chi ha dono ed uso di intelligenza, prevaricare chi sia meno preparato culturalmente o si comporti diversamente da come si pensi debba essere.
Quindi le volgarità esteriori a mio avviso sono forse le più autodenuncianti esteticamente ma hanno già in sè la loro penalizzazione, specie perchè piacciono solo a chi a QUELLE caratteristiche rifà il proprio gusto. 
Spesso fare stupidaggini è interdipendente da intelligenza, cultura e preparazione professionale, tutti abbiamo un grillo parlante che non ascoltiamo, quindi è abbastanza risibile pensare di essere noi i grilli parlanti altrui. 
Le opinioni, solo quelle si possono esporre, poi saranno i destinatari a decidere che farne senza che la loro decisione debba definirli saggi o stolti ai nostri occhi perchè noi avremmo deciso diversamente; in fondo tutti paghiamo o fruiamo delle decisioni che prendiamo, e già in questo c'è il compenso o lo scompenso delle nostre azioni.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Personalmente quello che mi lascia perplessa è cosa si intenda per volgarità..........
> Ce ne sono di molteplici forme.
> Trovo volgare fare dell'umorismo sui difettie estetici o sulle abitudini personali.
> Trovo volgare riferirsi a persone note deridendole non avendo però le loro eventuali capacità concrete... ci sono state sempre persone poco simpatiche, ma se in altro modo hanno qualità dimostrate, attaccarle denota più invidia che ironia.
> ...


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


>


Non è che vorresti aggiungere qualcosa???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che vorresti aggiungere qualcosa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no che oggi sono meno diplomatica del solito e la domenica non e' un bel giorno per il linciaggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















tra l'altro non so perche' ho intesta una canzone di Renato Zero...Mi vendo...tatattratata....la grinta che non hai... in cambio del tuo inferno ti do due ali saaaaiiii...


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> no che oggi sono meno diplomatica del solito e la domenica non e' un bel giorno per il linciaggio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Programmino ambizioso... !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2007)

Buongiorno ragazzuole 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ma ditemi un pò.. non vi ha mai corteggiate un cesso? 
vi siete indignate perchè si è permesso uno di cotanta bruttura... e lo avete preso in giro?
o avete riservato questo trattamento alle avances di un cafone fico?


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzuole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eccome se mi è capitato, e della peggior specie, un cesso ricco.... e non l'ho deriso per essere cesso ma per credere di avere quello che voleva perchè era ricco.  
Quanto al cafone belloccio.......... che ti devo dire, mi viene talmente da ridere quando li incrocio che devo  far leva sul self-control per apparire educata e distaccata....  
Coraggio la vita riserva di tutto..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzuole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono democratica 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...ma quello brutto e un po' cicciotto era di una simpatia unica...il belloccio si comportava come tale... belloccio sempre infastidito che pareva c'avesse un paletto di frassino su per il c...., pardon ma quando ce vo'... quindi due di picche


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzuole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
buongiorno!

mah...a me indispone di più la seconda situazione...

perchè prendere in giro una persona perchè brutto...perchè sentirmi indignata?

Invece un cafone non ha scusanti..


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2007)

infatti... mi riferivo proprio alla volgarità...


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2007)

i pitoni di ciccia indossati come cinte, i culi sfatti, i grassi coi panzoni, gli stempiati, i calvi, le macchie sulla pelle come pellicce di ghepardo... e via di seguito...
Tutti al rogo: vecchi, vecchie e grassoni avanti... seguano le persone mal vestite.. le mal truccate... gli ignoranti... 
ma come si permette tutta sta gente di girarci intorno e disgustarci quotidianamente... e ci vorrebbero pure provare..? ELIMINIAMOLI TUTTI!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> i pitoni di ciccia indossati come cinte, i culi sfatti, i grassi coi panzoni, gli stempiati, i calvi, le macchie sulla pelle come pellicce di ghepardo... e via di seguito...
> Tutti al rogo: vecchi, vecchie e grassoni avanti... seguano le persone mal vestite.. le mal truccate... gli ignoranti...
> ma come si permette tutta sta gente di girarci intorno e disgustarci quotidianamente... e ci vorrebbero pure provare..? ELIMINIAMOLI TUTTI!


Porta la legna cara io la benzina


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Porta la legna cara io la benzina


sicure sicure ? non vorrei che qualche difettuccio ci facesse cadere dentro....


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2007)

*Ragazze*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Porta la legna cara io la benzina


Lo ripeto.... oggi siete per i programmi ambiziosi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. Se volete porto il calderone, è pronto con gli ingredienti giusti... quelli che non facciamo fuori col fuoco li sistemiamo con la brodaglia!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> sicure sicure ? non vorrei che qualche difettuccio ci facesse cadere dentro....


per certo non sara' l'essere malvestita 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...voglio morire con l'abito verde di  Gucci


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> per certo non sara' l'essere malvestita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eccallà!!! 
ma ti pare che il verde si adatti al colorito della defunta?


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> per certo non sara' l'essere malvestita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Omadonnadellateliermegliosecogliaccessori.... ma tu manco al bagno vai se non c'è firma!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> eccallà!!!
> ma ti pare che il verde si adatti al colorito della defunta?


Che c'entra?  Letty qualche "speranza" ce l'ha sempre, magari che le riservino un posticino preferenziale ....
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che c'entra? Letty qualche "speranza" ce l'ha sempre, magari che le riservino un posticino preferenziale ....
> Bruja


quello di sicuro!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2007)

Veramente a parte  qualche botta di salute... non spendo tanto per il vestiario... scarpe si vestiti no...  ma quel vestito verde e' bello... come dire un'oggetto d'arte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...infatti l'arte e' inutile e costosa


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente a parte qualche botta di salute... non spendo tanto per il vestiario... scarpe si vestiti no... ma quel vestito verde e' bello... come dire un'oggetto d'arte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma si Letty, se nella vita togli i piccoli piaceri che ci gratificano... che ci ammazziamo a fare di lavoro?


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2007)

ops.. rettifico: "ci ammazziamo di lavoro"  forse è un pò esagerato... diciamo che ti mangeresti qualche fetta di torta in meno


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> ops.. rettifico: "ci ammazziamo di lavoro" forse è un pò esagerato... diciamo che ti mangeresti qualche fetta di torta in meno


Vorrei tu apprezzassi l'amicizia di NON essere intervenuta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2007)

*terza volta*



mailea ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzuole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' la terza volta che racconto di uomo, di età paterna rispetto a me, in carrozzella per ictus che mi face l'occhietto con aria libidinosa...
Non sono ancora riuscita a superare lo stupore


----------



## Iris (27 Maggio 2007)

Sarà stato tr@de up..scusate ma è l'unico che proprio non tollero..gli altri mi fanno tutti simpatia..Io ai matti ci sono abituata!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Maggio 2007)

*non credo*



Iris ha detto:


> Sarà stato tr@de up..scusate ma è l'unico che proprio non tollero..gli altri mi fanno tutti simpatia..Io ai matti ci sono abituata!!!


Non credo fosse Trade... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io ho proprio frequentato i manicomi (prima che li chiudessero) e mi sono formata la convinzione che ...tanto matti non erano ...solo rifiutavano realtà dolorose ...ma chi non lo fa in qualche modo?!


----------



## Iris (27 Maggio 2007)

Hai fatto volontariato? E' una cosa bellissima...


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo fosse Trade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la linea di separazione tra matti e non è molto sottile.
E' decisamente..una scelta.


----------



## Iris (27 Maggio 2007)

Andiamoci piano...la follia vera è sofferenza indicibile...


----------



## lettore (27 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> la linea di separazione tra matti e non è molto sottile.
> E' decisamente..una scelta.


'è decisamente una scelta'?? ommadonna


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2007)

*Lettore*

Il tuo nick mi urta


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Andiamoci piano...la follia vera è sofferenza indicibile...


 
Si..andiamoci piano.

Comunque mi riferivo a questo concetto:

La *follia* in psicoanalisi potrebbe essere definita come una sovrapposizione della parte istintuale su quella razionale.
Secondo Sigmund Freud il comportamento ordinario non è altro che il risultato di un continuo processo dialettico tra la parte più selvaggia e disorganizzata del cervello, l'_Es_, e quella più pesata e razionale, il _Super-io_. Nel momento in cui una delle due parti prevale in maniera eccessiva sull'altra il comportamento può apparire irrazionale e privo di logica.
Invece la follia, ossia questa eccessiva razionalità o irrazionalità, ha dinamiche latenti e proprie logiche.


----------



## Iris (27 Maggio 2007)

Va beh ..al di là delle teorie..è sofferenza e abbandono indicibile..


----------



## lettore (27 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Si..andiamoci piano.
> 
> Comunque mi riferivo a questo concetto:
> 
> ...


e tu questo lo interpreti come "questione di scelta"? complimenti per l'acume


----------



## Lettrice (27 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> infatti... mi riferivo proprio alla volgarità...


Pero' ha reso l'idea... tanto piu' di tante altre parole


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Maggio 2007)

lettore ha detto:


> e tu questo lo interpreti come "questione di scelta"? complimenti per l'acume


Ho premesso che in effetti sull'argomento bisogna andarci piano.
mi riferisco al rifugiarsi nella follia di chi in realtà non riesce ad adeguarsi al vivere collettivo.alla follia come scelta emarginazione, come de-responsabilizzazione.

Questo intendevo.

Il mio acume non ho bisogno di giustificarlo.Soprattutto non con te.


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vorrei tu apprezzassi l'amicizia di NON essere intervenuta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho apprezzato.. ho apprezzato


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2007)

*cugini...*

funzione esponenziale crescente?


----------



## Bruja (27 Maggio 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> funzione esponenziale crescente?


Hai un piamo incruento per risolvere il problema... ?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## MariLea (27 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai un piamo incruento per risolvere il problema... ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un periodaccio Brù.. ho difficoltà a progettare piani incruenti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque un'adozione distratta e indifferente è sempre meglio


----------



## Nobody (28 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che non si regolano.
> 
> Si vestono come ragazzine ed hanno superato da un pezzo la solidità fisica che consentirebbe loro di indossare magliette che lasciano scoperti vita e stomaci giù fin quasi al pube, ostentando così dei pitoni di ciccia indossati come cinte.
> 
> ...


E' vero, ce ne sono diverse in giro. Una cosa è prendersi cura del proprio corpo, un'altra è non saper accettare il tempo che passa.
Però, dai...basta volger lo sguardo e passare oltre


----------



## Troy (29 Maggio 2007)

Tu sei un criticone complessato caro Trade Up, un pò la volpe che non arriva all'uva. Si vede lontano un miglio che ti infastidisce questo modo d'essere delle donne di oggi, e tu non potendoci arrivare critichi e basta. Chi gode di un'ipotetica situazione tipo quella che spavoneggi tu si sta zitto, o ne approfitta o non cede alle tentazioni. Il tuo è uno sparlare in modo pienamente gratuito, vile e falso.


----------



## Vivere (29 Maggio 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che non si regolano.
> 
> Si vestono come ragazzine ed hanno superato da un pezzo la solidità fisica che consentirebbe loro di indossare magliette che lasciano scoperti vita e stomaci giù fin quasi al pube, ostentando così dei pitoni di ciccia indossati come cinte.
> 
> ...


Evidentemente non vali molto di più... (secondo il tuo ragionamento astruso)...


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Maggio 2007)

Vivere ha detto:


> Evidentemente non vali molto di più... (secondo il tuo ragionamento astruso)...


Ragionamento?


----------



## MariLea (30 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Ragionamento?*


----------



## Bruja (30 Maggio 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


>


Andiamo, un po' di contegno, sei sempre una signora.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Misolidio (4 Giugno 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che non si regolano.
> 
> Si vestono come ragazzine ed hanno superato da un pezzo la solidità fisica che consentirebbe loro di indossare magliette che lasciano scoperti vita e stomaci giù fin quasi al pube, ostentando così dei pitoni di ciccia indossati come cinte.
> 
> ...


A parte le foto di marito e figli accanto al letto, la cosa non mi ha dato fastidio.


----------



## MariLea (4 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Andiamo, un po' di contegno, sei sempre una signora.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha ragione signora  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ma anche il post di Misolidio



> A parte le foto di marito e figli accanto al letto, la cosa non mi ha dato fastidio


mi fa sbellicare


----------

